# Cannon Earns 2 SHR passes



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Love to watch the breed dogs do so well in the field.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It is sad because I do feel like most would love field. I have a 14 month old dog at my house right now, that the breeder/owner only does shows. He would be so great in the field too.... :-(


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Kelly and Cannon!!! Proud of you guys, and so tickled to see a great, versatile Golden!
Love the photos.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Excellent! Plus it's still so nice and warm down there. Good to see just like said, versatile dogs. Put the bird back in the bird dog.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome. Congratulations <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That is awesome news Kelli!! Congrats to Cannon and you for doing such a great job. I too love to see the conformation dogs actually out in the field doing what they are bred to do. I think everyone should try and accomplish this if they are out competing with their dogs.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is awesome! I love his water entry!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That's great! You showed them Fluffy is much more than he looks.
I get so tired of hearing that this Golden is bred for that and this one is bred for this.
Certainly they all have their own personalities and individual drives.
But Goldens can and should be all things they were born to.
Congrats. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome  Congratulations!


----------



## GoneTooSoon (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! Cannon is absolutely gorgeous. I got to meet his brother Trump. I am only starting my journey with my Lakewood golden. I can only hope to do half as well as you and I would be thrilled. If you have any advice along the way, I am all ears.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

GoneTooSoon said:


> Congrats!!! Cannon is absolutely gorgeous. I got to meet his brother Trump. I am only starting my journey with my Lakewood golden. I can only hope to do half as well as you and I would be thrilled. If you have any advice along the way, I am all ears.


Trump is a sweetie! I will pm you my email.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Handsome & Birdy! Love Mr. Cannon!


----------



## KODIAK (Nov 6, 2013)

Great looking dogs, that's awesome


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Way to go, Mr. Fluffy! Great photos.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Excellent job!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

